# Anyone making Plans



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

With some of the Southern seasons opening in just over a month, anyone have any plans for out of state hunts this year? Anyone going after there slam.. 

Sal and I are heading to South Dakota again for sure.. Each year I try to add a state I have not hunted and we will be in Montana for there opener. Our third state is up in air.. I am dieing to get back to Wyoming but die offs this past winter has me on the fence.. With our later starting date this year are trip will be later putting Nebraska on the table for the first time while on our trip. So we may hit NE, we may hit WY.. If everything goes good in SD and MT we may have time to hit both.. 

I also have two other shorter trips I am contemplating. Last year I was asked to guide at the KHFAC event in Tennessee but could not due to our trip.. If I am asked again I most likely will go down and support this great organization for the weekend as our trip is later this year. 

And I was graciously extended an offer to hunt KY from a member here.. So if the stars align that is very real possibility.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I've got a family connection a a large chunk of private land in FL that holds Osceola's. I've been dying to get down there and hunt them, but haven't yet. Don't know why, as the biggest issue with hunting those birds is land access...

May be a "spur" of the moment trip one of these seasons. 

I also have an open invite to OH, which is much more realistic this year. I can buy the tag and do day-trips throughout the season, as I have no problem getting up at 2 am, driving and hunting, then driving home. Exhausting, but a riot!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Im heading down to Ohio to hunt them hill country birds again, I might shoot for Indiana also this year.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Looking at a great Spring as long as the Winter weather doesn't show up come April and May! :lol:

Struck out in Florida on the draw again, so that one is out of the question. :rant:

Heading to Kentucky, Ohio, possibly Indiana and Nebraska and then of course Michigan is on the agenda again.

Looking forward to it already!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I envy you all with spots in OH and Ind.. I would rarely be home if I could find spots that were easy for a weekend hunt.. 


As for Florida, the Osceola is all I need for a double slam.. I just have no interest in the slam as of yet..


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

200 acres in indiana. Might have to head down there. I don't hear much about turkey hinting in Indiana Is it nearly as good 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jml2 (Dec 10, 2004)

roo said:


> 200 acres in indiana. Might have to head down there. I don't hear much about turkey hinting in Indiana Is it nearly as good
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Depends where you are. There are plenty of turkeys in IN. I hunt about an hour south of Indianapolis and there are lots of birds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Was thinking of giving Ohio a try this spring, but I'm not sure if time is going to allow it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Time will tell. Working a couple spots but a lot depends on family right now. Would like to hit Ohio. Would also like to do some further west.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Out of town for 2012. 

1 week SD Turkey, pending booking agent
1 week RI Sea Ducks
1 week in Cabo
1 week Devil's Lake ice fishing

2 weeks in the UP also for ducks, but that doesn't count.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> Out of town for 2012.
> 
> 1 week SD Turkey, pending booking agent


Might be motivated now Knowing I am getting a cut


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Might be motivated now Knowing I am getting a cut


Your in luck, I pay in Sea Duck hunts.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks like MI,OH,MO for me. Maybe we can turn that Cabo Wabo thing into a Cabo Gobble thing.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Missouri and Michigan this year, I'm really wanting to head back to South Dakota again but the oldest daughter decided to get married this May. Sure put a damper on turkey hunting trips for this year! I'll be in Florida for a week in May for her wedding. My baby is growing up.

In the years to come I'm planning on hunting Texas and Florida. I agree with Jason finding the property in Florida that holds Osceola's is the key. I will be heading back to South Dakota soon that was a blast.


----------



## Danfc80 (Feb 1, 2012)

Several years ago, I went to Georgia for their early season turkey. Got 2 in 2 days and the most fun turkey hunting I ever had. If you could find them, they were not nearly as wary as up north. 
We flew into Nashville and rented a car. Payed a nominal trespass fee.


----------

